# blind bale



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

OK here we go I have found that with my self blindbale works great for muscle memory my shots go bam,bam,bam, sweet then when I get a target in front of me there I sit having a hard time getting my shot to go. I preach blindbale to other people I dont think its bad but have had some coaches say they dont like to take the aim out of it. I have changed lens power down with not much diff. I also tried dots big and small but the hoop still seems best but still not 100% by no means. Any input here?


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

After blank bailing what distance are you shooting at a target?

I have been doing a lot of short games lately 7-10 yards and it has helped me.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

20 yrd spots just did some 8 yrds today


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

when you blank bale, are you doing it with a sight on your bow? if so, take it off--it can get in the way of what's important-form, grip, anchor, follow through.

Start out at 5 yards, shoot several hundred arrows- til you can slap shafts- 3 shots...when you're slapping fletching, move to dots....can hit dots regularly, move to 7 yards- repeat. Keep doing this until you reach how ever far you want to shoot.

Another one is to put your 5 spot up...shoot at it between 5-10 yards (as you're doing), figure out what distance you can regularly get a perfect score--shoot at that distance a couple ends...step back a couple yards...shoot this distance til you can regularly get a perfect score...then a few more yards, and so on until you get to the distance you want to shoot.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

There is a difference between BLIND bale and BLANK bale!!!! Don't confuse them. Blind Bale is EYES CLOSED and used to learn the FEEL of the body and execution of the shot.

Blank bale is doing the same without aiming but your eyes are OPEN and the sight (if used) is in the process. The visual "input" can mess with the feel of the shot but is also a step in the direction of shooting at a bull's eye.

The bridge program adds the bull's eye back into the shot process while trying to maintain the "feel."

Mixing and matching the different training methods can lead to problems, FWIW.

Arne


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Moebow said:


> There is a difference between BLIND bale and BLANK bale!!!! Don't confuse them. Blind Bale is EYES CLOSED and used to learn the FEEL of the body and execution of the shot.
> 
> Blank bale is doing the same without aiming but your eyes are OPEN and the sight (if used) is in the process. The visual "input" can mess with the feel of the shot but is also a step in the direction of shooting at a bull's eye.
> 
> ...


Thanks Arne 
Yes I have been blank baling eyes open sometimes I leave my scope cover on. What do you mean by bridge program?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Moebow said:


> There is a difference between BLIND bale and BLANK bale!!!! Don't confuse them. Blind Bale is EYES CLOSED and used to learn the FEEL of the body and execution of the shot.
> 
> Blank bale is doing the same without aiming but your eyes are OPEN and the sight (if used) is in the process. The visual "input" can mess with the feel of the shot but is also a step in the direction of shooting at a bull's eye.
> 
> ...


Erne has is right, lots of people confuse blind, blank .....:thumbs_up


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

"What do you mean by bridge program?" 

It is a method for applying your form that you learned on the blind and blank bale to shooting at a bull's eye. It can be very boring and many don't want to bother. 

But here is a condensed version.

Start the bridge with a 9" pie plate as that target. First shots (3 are good to start with) are at 5 yards and you are trying to hit the plate. BUT!!!!!! IF you make a shot that wasn't 100% YOUR perfect execution, and whether you hit the plate or not, you had a "less than" (perfect for you) and go back to the blank bale for the rest of the session. And start over the next practice session. IF you get 3 perfectly executed shots (again FOR YOU) Then move the plate to 7 yards and repeat. Keep moving the plate out in range, a couple yards at a time, as you progress until you are at you desired final distance. Remember, if yo have a "less than" you go back to the blank bale and finish the session executing your form!

Then you can start all over again with a 6" plate and keep moving the plate out in range - same as before - BUT ONLY IF you have NO "less thans."

Then start over still again if you haven't reached a mind numbing level of boredom with 5 or 6 arrows per end.

This is a very effective thing to do BUT it will only help IF you are ABSOLUTELY HONEST with your self. There can be NO benefit of the doubt OR if there was ANY doubt that the shot was YOUR "perfect" it wasn't and you go back to the blank bale for the rest of the session and start ALL over again.

As you can imagine, most folks will NOT want to pay these dues and will quit the plan (give up). This will allow you to learn that the execution of the shot is far more important than the outcome of the shot. But for most of us "western" thinkers (of the instant gratification persuasion) we probably won't get through the whole process and many decide that they can short cut it and just practice on a 20 yard target or something and get the same benefit -- NOT! We also tend to want to accept less than a perfectly executed shot, rationalized as "I think that was OK and I won't do that next time -- so we don't start over.

If you " suck it up" and play the game through to conclusion, you will be nearly "unbeatable" but it is truly a tough road to follow.

Arne


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

OK so what is a session? I guess I dont follow you on going back and finishing a session
Thanks


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

On any given day, you go to shoot. That is a session. If you have a "less than" you are DONE with the bridge for that DAY. Back to the blind AND/OR blank bale for the rest of the time you elect to shoot.

Arne


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Got it Thankyou again I have been messing around over 3yrs trying to get my shot back WILL DO! I will let you know how it goes. When do I go to a smaller target?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Arne is spot on about the bridge!
It's a very disciplined technique, but it will be worth it. The key is how honest you can be with yourself. 
Go to a smaller target when you can shoot 100% good shots out to about 30 yards. Trim down the size, but start over at about 5 yards and bridge back out to 30 yards. The same rule about "less thans" applies here. Any less than, and you head back to the bale until you build trust in whatever part of your shot gave you the less than

Allen


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

truth be told, blind baling and the 10 yard shooting that follows is all about developing that bridge. doing one with out the other generally doesn't produce the results desired for doing them.
the purpose for "blind baling". is to ingrain the subconscious with the process needed to manipulate the release to fire, so that you can move to the 10 yard bale with the "tool" that develops that bridge.
do a search using "10 yard bale" and "subconscious release execution"...you'll find plenty of reading material.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Moebow said:


> On any given day, you go to shoot. That is a session. If you have a "less than" you are DONE with the bridge for that DAY. Back to the blind AND/OR blank bale for the rest of the time you elect to shoot
> Arne


How many arrows is a session?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

It has NOTHING to do with how many arrows!! It is just when you go to shoot, that is a session, it may be 10 minutes or it may be a hour or two, just depends. Guess I'm having trouble understanding your problem with the word. Go to the range and shoot, when you are done, that is what I'd call a session.

Arne


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Let me see if I can describe a "session" AS it relates to working on the "bridge."

When you go to shoot (range, backyard, where ever) you may have a time constraint OR a fatigue limit. So plan accordingly but here is the idea.

Start with some blind OR blank bale shooting to confirm that you are shooting well with NO "less thans." That MAY be 5 OR 10 OR as many arrows as necessary until you have what you want for execution. 

Then YOU can decide IF this is a day to work the bridge as described before. So let's say you start. You MAY get a less then on the first distance OR you MAY get one later at a different distance. That is when you STOP with the bridge for that day!! You go back to blind OR blank bale and shoot until you have the "less than" problem resolved - IF you can -- you also DO NOT shoot a second arrow at the target after a "less than." When you get it resolved, that is it for that day!!! You do NOT get "restarts" on the bridge for that day!! That is sort of a "punishment" for having a "less than" during the bridge -- in addition to having to start the distances all over again the next "session' (ANOTHER DAY!!!).

BUT, Each day starts the same, blind and/or blank bale until "warmed up" with your best execution. Then the decision to start to bridge or not. Some days, you may not feel that you should, other days you will want to. Some days you will get farther along than others. All this is normal progression But as I said earlier, for any of this to work, YOU must be BRUTALLY HONEST with your self evaluation!!! You can allow NO "benefit of the doubt."

So you can see, IF you decide to follow this routine, there is no way to say shoot "X" number of arrows. The numbers of arrows shot is based on the plan and the success of your execution. NOT time or arrows shot.

Arne


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

One more thing about all this and especially the "bridge." This is a training process that takes a couple months MINIMUM, it is NOT a 2 or 3 day process. It takes serious commitment to accomplish.

Arne


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes sir no disrespect meant people always talk about 60, 100 so on when talking about baling thats why I asked.
Thanks again


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

the reason that they say that is because shooting that many arrows preps you for competition, helps reinforce form, helps build strength and endurance. If all you're doing is going out and shooting say 20 shots, it will take a very long time to build skills, strength etc.


----------

